# eTrust Antivirus auf allen Stationen inkl. Server spinnt



## Johannes Postler (29. März 2004)

Hallo!
Hab seit ein paar Stunden ein riesen Problem:
Alle Stationen haben eine CPU-Auslastung von 100%. Diese wird vom Prozess InoTask.exe verursacht. Der Prozess ist der Echtzeitschutz unserer Antiviren-Software (eTrust Antivirus). Am Server verursacht er eine Auslastung von ca. 50 %. Natürlich geht das Arbeiten nur sehr schleppend voran. 
Am Server kann der entsprechende Prozess nicht direkt im Taskmanager beendet werden. Man muss dazu bei den Diensten einen der 4 Antivirus Dienste beenden, und zwar den Jobserver. Wenn nur die anderen laufen, besteht das Problem nicht.
Der Prozess lässt sich aber an allen Stationen beenden, sodass man wieder normal arbeiten kann. Aber ein System ohne Virenschutz ist natürlich auch nicht das Wahre.
Auf was tippt ihr? Bug im Antivirus-System oder ein Virus (o.ä.)? Bin im Moment echt ratlos.
Bitte schnellstens um Hilfe
Danke!
tirolausserfern

PS: OSs: Server: Win2k Server
                  WSs: Win XP Pro

Wie ich gerade erfahren habe, war heute kurz vor Arbeitsbeginn ein kurzer Stromausfall -> die Workstations sind alle abgestürzt (Server nicht wegen USV). Vielleicht hilft das?


----------



## Johannes Postler (30. März 2004)

Ok, das Problem hat sich gelöst. Es hing mit der Zeitumstellungen zusammen - also ein Bug im Programm. Sollte jemand den Patch brauchen, einfach melden.


----------



## Sturgis (3. April 2004)

Hallo Johannes,  

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem und bin beim googeln nach einer Lösung auf Deinen Beitrag hier gestossen. 

Kannst Du mir den Patch zukommen lassen? 


Viele Grüße, 
Sturgis


----------



## Johannes Postler (3. April 2004)

Ja, sicher. 
Ich werde den Patch online stellen, für den Fall, dass ihn noch mehrere Leute benötigen:
Patch-Download


----------



## Sturgis (3. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Postler _
> *
> Ich werde den Patch online stellen, für den Fall, dass ihn noch mehrere Leute benötigen:
> *



Klasse! Vielen Dank für die rasche Hilfe!  


Hast Du noch eine Anleitung wie der Patch eingespielt wird? 


Grüße, 
Sturgis


----------



## Johannes Postler (3. April 2004)

Ganz einfach die EXE-Datei starten. Der Rest geht eigentlich von selbst.


----------



## Sturgis (3. April 2004)

Muß man vorher eTrust Antivirus beenden? 


Gruß, 
Sturgis


----------



## Johannes Postler (3. April 2004)

Nein, geht alles automatisch.
Eilig hast du's nicht, oder?


----------



## Sturgis (3. April 2004)

Sorry, ich wollte Dich nicht drängen, es ist nur so das ich gerade etwas Zeit dafür habe. 

Ich habe den Patch gerade probiert, aber es funktioniert nicht. 

InoTask.Exe spinnt weiterhin. Ich habe es jetzt mit gestartetem eTrust und auch ohne versucht. Btw, habe ich die eTrust Antivirus Version 7.0.139 (dafür sollte der Patch den Angaben nach geeignet sein - fällt Dir noch was ein?). 

Hilft also nichts, dann werde ich mich wohl direkt an CA wenden müssen. 


Auf alle Fälle möchte ich Dir herzlich für die schnelle Hilfe danken! 

Hab´ noch ein schönes Wochenende, 

Gruß, 
Sturgis


----------



## Johannes Postler (3. April 2004)

Mit Version 7.0.141 funktionierts auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Sturgis (3. April 2004)

So... 

... jetzt passt es wieder. 

Habe einfach eTrust Antivirus deinstalliert und danach wieder neu installiert. 

Jetzt läuft es wieder ohne Probleme ... wahrscheinlich bis zur nächsten Sommerzeit-Zeitumstellung (bei der Umstellung auf die Normalzeit hatte es ja letzten Herbst auch keine Probleme gegeben).   


Herzliche Grüße, 
Sturgis


----------



## Johannes Postler (2. April 2005)

Update:

Scheinbar gibts dieses Problem nach wie vor. Seit der Zeitumstellung letzten Sonntag wurde der Patch 200mal heruntergeladen.


----------



## strombleck (5. April 2005)

hallo johannes postler
du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich arbeite hier in einer firma, bei der das ganze netzwerk am abkacken war, und zwar nur wegen diesem scheissbug! und das beste: unser netzwerk"spezialist" hat es nicht fertig gebracht, das problem zu fixen! lol! hab das jetzt dank deinem post in ordnung bringen können, und zwar innerhalb von ca. 5min.
in der schweiz würden wir sagen: 

du bisch e geile siech!

gruss und dank aus der schweiz
strombleck


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. April 2005)

Kein Problem - macht 121 Franken!  
Nein nein - freut mich geholfen zu haben...


----------

